# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  البث المباشر لمباراة الزعيم ( 3) الخرطوم الوطنى ( 2) ..

## الوليد عمر

*نحييكم من داخل الاستاد تشكيلة المريخ اكرم - باسكال -ضفر - مصعب - بلة - الشغيل - السعودي - فيصل موسي - كلتشي - ادكو -ساكواها
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*بداية المبارة والكرة مع فريق الخرطوم الوطنى 

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس لصالح المريخ فى الجهة اليمنى

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة فى منتصف الملعب لنادى الخرطوم

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*كرة خطرة تضرب فى عنكبة وتخرج يمين القائم 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياالوليد الليله كان كجتنا الا ترحل تهئ تهئ تهئ 
اها شفت عنكبه عمل شنو ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تحويل الكرة من الغرب الى الشرق الى بلة جابر تخرج الى خارج الملعب

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ضربة مرمى لنادى الخرطوم الوطنى

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*هجمة خطيرة للخرطوم الوطنى ويخرج اكرم ويلتقطها من بين اقدام عنكبة

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ارسال طويل من اكرم امام منطقة جزاء الخرطوم

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*عرضية خطيرة من عنكبة يبعدها بلة جابر

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس خرطومى

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الدقيقة العاشرة والتعادل سيد الموقف

*

----------


## سامرين

*والله بى حالتنا دى الله يسترها معانا بس.
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس فى الجهة الشمال
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*خلي الرجفه يادكتوره ههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تسديدة من ساكواها مباغتة ولكنها ضعيفة فى احضان حارس المرمى الخرطومى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ارضية خطيرة من اديكو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*علي بالطلاق المزيع دا جلفوط 
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*كالعادة مصعب ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*جميلة من كلتشى يمررها الى اديكو تتحول الى ضربة مرمى خرطومية
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*فيصل موسى الى مصعب وكالعادة تمريرة خاطئة
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة من الجهة الغربية لصالح الخرطوم 
ورائسية من عنكبة يستلمها اكرم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مساكم الله بالخير ومنتصرين باذن الله 
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (5 من الأعضاء و 2 زائر)
مرتضي دياب,الوليد عمر,حافظ النور,سامرين,عباس التنقر
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس للمريخ فى التنفيذ مصعب
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*15 دقيقة لعب والنتيجة تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*قوووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*قوووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شفتو المزيع الجلفوط 
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ساكواها يفك شفرة الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تهديفة من خارج منطقة ال 18 لسعيد السعودى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

خلي الرجفه يادكتوره ههههههههههههههه




والله يامرتضى ماعارفينهم موديننا وين؟ بقينا نرجف من كل الفرق.
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*جوجو عامل صداع لدفاع المريخ
*

----------


## سامرين

*والله المذيع يامرتضى ماباقى ليهو الا يشتمنا.ويهتف للهلال..صحى الاختشوا ماتوا.
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*فرصة كبيرة للاعب عنكبة تضيع فى الاود بعد ان قلشت الكرة من ضفر
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*كان حيعملها فينا ضفر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*صراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحة الخرطوم اخطر.
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ارسال طويل من باسكال
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*كرة امامية للحارس عادل عبد الرسول
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (5 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

الوليد عمر, مرتضي دياب, سامرين, سكواهاسواها, عباس التنقر





*

----------


## سامرين

*الوسط ياريكاردو .. الوسط ياريكاردو.. الوسط ياريكاردو.
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة للخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله المزيع الجلفوطي قفلا معاي قفله
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*التحيه لدكتور هشام ياسين وهو في قلب الجماهير
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*والله يا مصعب بالغت عديل كدة
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة للخرطوم عكسية يخلصها ضفر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ياجماعه والله الحال مامطمئن نهائى.
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس من الجهة الغربية للخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تهدفة قوية من ريتشارد فى الشباك الخارجى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة مع اللاعب ريتشارد
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ضغط خرطومى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*سكواها مامركز بالمره
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ركنية للخرطوم الوطنى وهى اول ركنية فى المباراة
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*نصف ساعة لعب والمريخ متقدم بهدف ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس مريخى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*كايا يبعد الكرة من بين اقدام سعيد
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*باص خاطى من بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الضغط على حامل الكرة من دفاع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تديف من بعيد يمين اكرم الهادى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تصويبه من رتشارد كادت ان تعانق الشباك
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الدقيقة 35
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*قووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*كلتشىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  ىىىىىىىى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*كلتشى والهدف الثانى للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*برضو مصرييييييين على ان الوسط محتاج للكثير ياريكاردو
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ارتفع ايقاع المباراة
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة مع اديكو والحكم بقول العب !!
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*لاعب من الخرطوم على الارض
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحكم زاتو ماشاء الله نفس ملامح وشبه المذيع يامرتضى.
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*يتباشر اللعب وتماس للخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*اول ركنية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركنيه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*كايا وتماس للخرطوم الوطنى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الشوط الاول يلفظ انفاسه الاخيرة
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*عكسية طويلة من بلة وركلة مرمى للخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*3 دقائق تفصلنا من نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ضفر ده حايودينا فى ستين داهيه
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*عنكبة يخطف الكرة من ضفر ولكن باسكال ينقذ الموقف
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ضفر لا يصلح لهذه الخانة ابدا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*صراحة عك كروى على اصوله.
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ارسال لاطويل من باسكال
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نجم افضل منه مليون مرة والاثنين ما نافعين
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*هدف للخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*هدف خرطومى يحرزه عنكبة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الدفاع مشكلة كبيرة 
وعلى ريكاردو ايجاد حل جذري لدفاعنا والا سوف نخرج من البطولة الافريقية
ورنبا يستر في القادم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الا ليت المريخ يعود يوماً
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*نهاية الشوط الاول بنتيجة 2 للمريخ 1 للخرطوم 
احرز اهداف المريخ كل من ساكواها وكلتشى
واحرز هدف الخرطوم عنكبة 

*

----------


## ود من الله

*المريخ مستواه غير مطمئن ابدا 
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ملخص الشوط الاول :

* غياب خط وسط المريخ .
* ضعف الدفاع خاصة مصعب عمر وضفر
* ساكواها اناني جدا
* سعيد السعودي لافي ساكت
* اكرم كالعادة
* اديكو ضيف شرف
* كلتشي افضل لاعب حتي الان
* فيصل موسي اخير منو مرتضي دياب
* بلة جابر ما بطال
* باسكال شكروهو رقد
* الشغيل بدأ استعادة اراضية
ريكاردو !!!!!!

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

نجم افضل منه مليون مرة والاثنين ما نافعين



2222222222222
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*فريق الخرطوم يفرض أسلوبه على المريخ بفضل ترابط خط وسطه وقلة الأخطاء في التمرير
المريخ يفقد الكثير في خط الوسط
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 13 (10 من الأعضاء و 3 زائر) 				
الوليد عمر, مرتضي دياب, احمد جبريل, حافظ النور, mub25, سامرين, سكواهاسواها, على الصغير, عباس التنقر, نادرالداني

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*شوط اول قدم فيه المريخ مجهود لا بأس به 
ولكن هناك اخطاء في الدفاع ويبدو ان اللاعبين حتى الان لم يهضموا طريقة ريكاردو 
فهناك تسرع في لعب الباص وعدم تركيز في الاستلام والتمرير وفتح الخانة 
من اهم مميزات كرة القدم ان تلعب بهدوء وتنظر الى الزميل ومن ثم تمرر الباص المتقن وتفتح خانة 
وللاسف كل هذه الاشياء مازلنا بعيدين عنها 
وريكاردو يعتمد في لعبه وخططه على التمرير الارضي السريع وتقارب اللاعبين ولكن للاسف حتى الان لاعبي المريخ بعيدين 
كل البعد عن كل ذلك فالخطوط متابعدة وما بين الدفاع والوسط والهجوم  وفي اول نقلة صحيحة احرز كلاتشي هدف جميل 
حيث تم نقل الكرة بسرعة وبالارض حتى وصلت لكلاتشي الخالي من الرقابة ليضيف الهدف الثاني وهو هدف جميل ورائع لانه 
كان من جملة تكتيكية طبقت بصورة صحيحة 
السلبيات تمثلت في ارتباك الدفاع ووجود ضفر وارتباكه في اكثر من كرة من غير مبرر مما ادى لارتباك باسكال ذات نفسه 
وايضا وجود الشغيل وسعيد في منطقة واحدة او مكان واحد وهو الطرف اليمين حيث كانا يميلان لمساعدة بله جابر في حين ان لاعب واحد يكفي ذلك 
وقد فطن ريكاردو لذلك حيث انه في االربع الساعة الاخيرة لعب الشغيل في الجهة اليمنى مع بله وتحول سعيد للجهة اليسرى  ليضبط المريخ الايقاع بصورة طيبة 
ولكن وجدت الخرطوم فرصة من قبل عنكبة وقلصت الفارق لتصبح النتيجة بهدفين مقابل هدف 
عموما النتيجة حتى الان طيبة نسبة لعدم وجود بعض اللاعبين الذين اراحهم ريكاردو مثل الباشا وموسى الزومة وموتيابا ونجم الدين وهؤلاء يعتبروا من الركائز الاساسية في التشكيلة 
بالنسبة للشغيل فانه في طريقه الى اخذ موقعه في التشكيلة حيث انه اجاد في قطع الكرات اما فيصل موسى فانه لم يرجع لمساندة مصعب في الجهة اليسرى مما اتعب باسكال وسعيد السعودي 
حيث ان هجوم الخرطوم يمتاز بالسرعة الكبيرة من قبل عنكبة .
على لاعبي المريخ التركيز اكثر في لعب الباص لان الخرطوم خطير ولكنه ايضا يمكن هزيمته والفوز عليه بقليل من التركيز ولعب الباص الارضي الممرحل والسرعة في انتقال الهجمة 
هجوم المريخ افتقد التمويل وظل ساكواها وايدكو ينزلان الى خط الوسط لاستلام الكرة حيث لا يوجد صانع الالعاب الذي يوصل الكرة اليهما وكان كلاتشي ايضا يقوم بهذه المهمة بينما كان فيصل موسى 
اقل عطاءاً في لاعبي المريخ ولم يظهر بالمستوى المطلوب الذي عرف به .
عموما يجب على ريكاردو معالجة مشكلة الدفاع ووضح ان ضفر لا يصلح للعب في خانة السيرباك او المساك فهو مرتبك وتثبيته للكرة فيه شئ من الارتباك وهذا يغري المهاجمين بالضغط عليه لعدم التصرف من قبل هذا اللاعب وبالتالي لابد من ايجاد حل حتى ولو كان بارجاع سعيد في هذه المنطقة واخراج ضفر والدفع باي لاعب وسط .
سوف نرى الشوط الثاني باذن الله ونحكم 
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*دخول اللاعبين الى ارض المباراة
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*المريخ من الشمال للجنوب والخرطوم من الجنوب للشمال
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 15 (11 من الأعضاء و 4 زائر)

الوليد عمر, africanu, مرتضي دياب, احمد جبريل, حافظ النور, mub25, سامرين, سكواهاسواها, على الصغير, عباس التنقر, نادرالداني





*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 15 (11 من الأعضاء و 4 زائر)

الوليد عمر, africanu, مرتضي دياب, احمد جبريل, حافظ النور, mub25, سامرين, سكواهاسواها, على الصغير, عباس التنقر, نادرالداني





*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

ملخص الشوط الاول :

* غياب خط وسط المريخ .
* ضعف الدفاع خاصة مصعب عمر وضفر
* ساكواها اناني جدا
* سعيد السعودي لافي ساكت
* اكرم كالعادة
* اديكو ضيف شرف
* كلتشي افضل لاعب حتي الان
* فيصل موسي اخير منو مرتضي دياب
* بلة جابر ما بطال
* باسكال شكروهو رقد
* الشغيل بدأ استعادة اراضية
ريكاردو !!!!!!




2
والحال يغني عن السؤال
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بداية الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*وصول الحكام وبداية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*عكسية من مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس خرطومى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*عكسية للخرطوم يبعدها باسكال
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*خطيرة يبعدها بلة جابر فى اخر اللحظات
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*عرضية مباشرة لضربة مرمى لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تهديفة يسارية من فيصل موسى تعلو القائم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس مريخى يلعب مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تعادل
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*عنكبة يحرز هدف تعادلى للخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*اللهم لا اعتراض فى حكمك
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة للمريخ على بعد 4 ياردات من خط ال 18 اقصى الناحية الجنوبية الشرقية
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*قوووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*كلتشىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*كلتشى يضع المريخ فى المقدمة براسية جميلة
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة للخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*بداية هجمة مريخية
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس مريخى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*لاعب من الخرطوم على واخراج الكرة لاسعافه
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*هدير جماهير فى هذه الاونة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الدقيقة 12
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ماحانشوف مستوى مطمئن لو ماعاد وسط المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مباراة عنوانها الجدية واداء مفتوح من الفريقين
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس خرطومى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*كلتشى يضيع اضمن الفرص
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*اعوووذ بالله من السبر الفي المنبر ديل دا النطلع قبل ما ادرنو 
دا شنو دا
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس مريخى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*فاصل مراوغة من جوجو وسقوط على الارض
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس خرطومى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ركنية مريخية على الناحية الجنوبية الشرقية
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ركنية ويا رب قون
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ركنية جديدة بمجهود كبير من فيصل موسى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس احمر
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الدقيقة 18
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*شكل المريخ افضل الان
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس مريخى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الالتراس تشجع بقوة
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ركنية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تهديفة قوية من باسكال
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*راجى البديل القادم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*كورة من القون للقون
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس مريخى فى الجهة الغربية وباسكال على الارض
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*راجى يتاهب للنزول بديل لاديكو
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*باسكال على الارض والجماهير تحتج على الحكم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اديكو هو اللاعب المستبدل
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالله كتر لينا الاقوان
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*لاعب من الخرطوم على الارض وهو جوجو
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*24  دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مازال المريخ متقدم بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين للخرطوم الوطنى
                        	*

----------


## كته

*مصعب وضفر
الكنبه محمداكم
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الجمهور يهتف باسكال باسكال
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس احمر يلعب بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه خرطوميه
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة لصالح الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*سترك يارب
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تسلل وباسكال على الارض
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الله يستر على باسكال
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*نجم الدين يتأهب للنزول
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*صلاح الامير يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تحية من الجمهور لباسكال
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*نجم بديل لباسكال
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس لصالح الخرطوم
ودخول صلاح الامير فى صفوف الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*سعيد مرتين تلعبها غلط
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الامير بديلا لصانع العاب الخرطوم امين
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس للخرطوم الوطنى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*استحواز كامل للكرة لفريق الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 10 (9 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

حافظ النور,الوليد عمر,ابولين,ارخبيل,majdi,سامرين,على الصغير,عباس التنقر,waleed salih
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس مريخى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*كرة انزلاقية يخلصها مدافع الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تبقى ربع ساعة والله يستر
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*13 دقيقة تبقت لنهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ساكواها فى وضع بتاع تسلل
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مصعب عمر فى تماس مريخى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*لا اله الا الله ومنتصرين باذن الله
يرددها الالتراس الان
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة للخرطوم الوطنى فى منتصف الملعب
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*نجم الدين يخلص
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس احمر
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تسلل تلعب الى ريتشارد
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*طويلة من اكرم تتخلص من راجى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة للخرطوم الوطنى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الدقيقة 38

الباشا بديل فيصل موسى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*باقى 7 دقائق ودخول الباشا بديلا لفيصل موسى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*5 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*5 دقائق متبقية من زمن اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس خرطومى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*عنكبة افضل لاعب فى لقاء اليوم
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*4 دقائق وعنكبة ينال النجومية وبطاقة لصلاح الامير
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة مع السعودى وكرت للاعب الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مخالفة للخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*الله يستر 
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ضربة مرمى مريخية
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*3 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الزمن ياحكم
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*طويلة من اكرم
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*دقبقتين
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*طويلة من ضفر الى حارس مرمى الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الصلاه ياحكم
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*4دقائق زمن مضاف
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ضؤبة مرمى مريخية
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب استرنا وانصرنا
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

الزمن ياحكم



دعوتك ياشيخ كته
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تماس لمصلحة الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تماس خرطومى
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*دفع ومخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تبقى دقيقتين من المضاف
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الدقائق الاخيرة للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الدقيقة الاخيرة اداء خرطومى ضاغط
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*اكرم الهادى الى الاوت
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*حمدالله على السلامة
انتهت
بفوزنا 3 /  2
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*الحمد لله علي النقاط الثلاثه
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*نهاية المبارة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*البركه فى التلاته نقاط
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*بهذه النتيجة يصبح للمريخ 15 نقطة والخرطوم يقف فى النقطة 9
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*اداء مريخى باهت وغير مطمئن
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

* انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
ولاحول ولاقوه الا بالله 
اللهم اجرنا فى مصيبتنا فى المريخ وابدلنا خيرا منها

اكرم كل مباراه بهدفين 

دفاع ريكاردو فته 
السنه دى لانحلم بالممتاز 
والغريق قدام 
وربك يستر 

البركه فى الهداف كلتشى سبعه اهداف
*

----------


## السيد

*اكرم الهادي الي الاوت وبعد الكوره دي مفروض الي الكنبه طوالي وشكراً كتير يا كابتن دي طوبتك رميناها
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

البركه فى التلاته نقاط



22222222222222
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

اداء مريخى باهت وغير مطمئن





يعنى تلات مباريات ورى بعض
وبرضو الاداء باهت
وبنفس الاخطاء
يعنى نقبل على ريكاردو ولاشنو


*

----------


## على الصغير

*ريكاردو مدرب جلفوطى فاشل 
والبرازيليين لاينجحون مع المريخ 

رجوع كروجر  واجب وطنى 

المريخ من بدايه الموسم غير مقنع 

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 11 (8 من الأعضاء و 3 زائر)

حافظ النور,alhawii,الوليد عمر,Mohamed Eisa,سامرين, على الصغير,عباس التنقر,waleed salih

نعم لعودة الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*نعم لعوده كروجر
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

نعم لعوده كروجر



 22222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك     التلاته   نقاط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله ياشباب العلة مافي ريكاردو 
ريكارو مدرب ناجح جدا وعلى قدر المريخ ومرشح للبطولات
فقط اضبطوا اللاعبين وشدوا عليهم اداريا وباذن الله فنيا سيكونون في الموعد
شيلوا الصبر بس
*

----------

